# Salvaging Useful Parts from Printers



## JimDobson (Jun 5, 2019)

There's a lot of handy things to salvage from inside the common printer.


----------



## tornitore45 (Jun 8, 2019)

I finally used the gears for a science project I mentored.





The fellow strapped the "hinge" between Thigh (left cuff) and the Calf (right cuff)  there is a one way clutch in the hinge and 3 level of gear ratios to speed up the generator to charge the battery by walking.

I like the ground SS rods found in printers.


----------

